# Search function very slow/not working on Outlook 2010



## sophia_lorrain (Jan 9, 2014)

The search function using the search box on outlook is very slow or sometimes leading to no results. This is noticeable even after testing using a different PC setting up my email and having the same size of PST file. Searching takes more than 60 seconds where it should only be maximum 5. The image link will show you that the search options on the ribbon is greyed out.



As per the help, i should go to services.msc and confirm that the *Windows Search* service is running and automatic. And it is. Even tried stopping and starting again, and restarting the whole PC. So hopefully there is another solution.

Can't tell when this started but upon starting using this PC in my office i know its working fine.

-Windows 10 PRO 32bit


----------



## sophia_lorrain (Jan 9, 2014)

Update: i tried one solution by downloading the windows search 4.0 but its not available for windows 10.

Also i tried to use windows search troubleshooter:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/2970908/how-to-use-microsoft-easy-fix-solutions

by going to that link and downloading the file "SearchDiagnostic.diagcab", but it didnt recognize any error and therefore did not fixed anything.


----------



## sophia_lorrain (Jan 9, 2014)

bump no response.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Sophia. Sorry, I don't use Outlook, so not much advice, other than opening the index options in the Control Panel and rebuilding the index.

Personally, I have disabled the search/index function and, instead, I use "everything", here:
https://www.voidtools.com/downloads/

Infinitely superior to the MS built in search.


----------



## sophia_lorrain (Jan 9, 2014)

bump no response


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Windows 10 uses cortana as search
have you turned off or disabled Cortana


----------



## sophia_lorrain (Jan 9, 2014)

dvk01 said:


> Windows 10 uses cortana as search
> have you turned off or disabled Cortana


Cortana is on and is working fine with searching files but not the content of my emails in outlook.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Moderator note:
I moved a post that was about a different subject and accordingly have deleted the 3 posts here referring to that errant post, that was confusing things.


----------



## pkokkinis (Dec 19, 2003)

With Outlook closed, Control Panel > Indexing Options > Advanced > Rebuild.
Then open Outlook and let it sit overnight.


----------

